# AOKP JB Build 1 & Franco Kernel



## RageXicity (Aug 12, 2011)

Drains the batter worse then I've ever seen.

Charged my phone over night so 100% at 6am
By 9am my phone is currently at 14%
I check my gmail, took 2 calls that lasted 5 mins the most each and answered a couple texts.

Says Screen used 62% of battery with 41m of Time on when its hasnt actually been on that long


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Sounds like you have a huge problem there. But I doubt its the kernel. I get an easy 10 hours from mine. Sounds like you have a rogue app keeping the phone awake


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Has to be an app. I have been more than pleased with that combination.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## RageXicity (Aug 12, 2011)

How do i find out what is causing it? Uninstall all apps?


----------



## Fusi0n (Jul 15, 2012)

Get the app "GSam battery". Go into Pp usage and look at what's waking your phone, and how long it's keeping it awake for.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 22stars (Jan 31, 2012)

never used Franco kernel, but i am getting ridiculous battery life with the unofficial AOKP JB build 1 and leankernel 4.3.0 - sitting @ 17h 5m on battery, about 1h 37m screen time, some facebook, a couple of calls, and an hour of music at the gym this morning. charged to full before going to bed, then took it off the charger since the charging LED is wicked bright.


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

22stars said:


> never used Franco kernel, but i am getting ridiculous battery life with the unofficial AOKP JB build 1 and leankernel 4.3.0 - sitting @ 17h 5m on battery, about 1h 37m screen time, some facebook, a couple of calls, and an hour of music at the gym this morning. charged to full before going to bed, then took it off the charger since the charging LED is wicked bright.


Lean Kernel is amazing. If it had Trinity Contrast I'd definitely be using it. But Franco has been pretty awesome too


----------



## RageXicity (Aug 12, 2011)

Ok so I removed a rogue app and seems like doing much better. Crazy how an app can make your battery drain 86% in 2 hours


----------



## 22stars (Jan 31, 2012)

if you don't mind my asking, what app was it?


----------



## RageXicity (Aug 12, 2011)

22stars said:


> if you don't mind my asking, what app was it?


KiK Messaging app


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Glad you got it figured out = )


----------



## RageXicity (Aug 12, 2011)

Well i never have used that app but apparently if you never sign into it constantly wakes your phone until you sign in. My phone doesnt die as fast. But I'm working on getting it to the 10 hours you guys are seeing


----------



## silentcovenant (Jul 14, 2011)

Where can I find the Franco Kernel? I'd like to try it with my Maguro Nexus


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Sorry to do this RootzWiki, but the XDA thread is much more lively http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1367341
And try out trickster for total control of the kernel. Or if you wanna support Franco, buy his app from the market. U can download kernels directly from his app too


----------



## shreddintyres (Jun 24, 2011)

I''m still contemplating flashing a custom kernel but the one that comes with AOKP JB B1 seems pretty good right now im sitting at 13.5 hours and nearly 2 hours screen on with 22% remaining.

Been torn between flashing Franco Glados or Trinity


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

shreddintyres said:


> I''m still contemplating flashing a custom kernel but the one that comes with AOKP JB B1 seems pretty good right now im sitting at 13.5 hours and nearly 2 hours screen on with 22% remaining.
> 
> Been torn between flashing Franco Glados or Trinity


That's not good....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shreddintyres (Jun 24, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> That's not good....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Maybe i should be comparing apples to apples, im comparing against my old vibrant which i guess isnt fair, what would you consider to be good battery life for the GNex?


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

shreddintyres said:


> Maybe i should be comparing apples to apples, im comparing against my old vibrant which i guess isnt fair, what would you consider to be good battery life for the GNex?


I get 18 hours standby with 4 hours of screen on time on average, although it's been dropping with each new release of whatever I use so trying to figure out.
But I still consistently get at least 3 1/2 hours screen on and 16 hours standby, more standby time for however less screen on I use.


----------



## willlayb (Oct 17, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> I get 18 hours standby with 4 hours of screen on time on average, although it's been dropping with each new release of whatever I use so trying to figure out.
> But I still consistently get at least 3 1/2 hours screen on and 16 hours standby, more standby time for however less screen on I use.


maguro or toro? because he is getting what i normally get for battery life and i have the toro version...


----------



## flegma3124 (Jan 4, 2012)

I Am Marino said:


> I get 18 hours standby with 4 hours of screen on time on average, although it's been dropping with each new release of whatever I use so trying to figure out.
> But I still consistently get at least 3 1/2 hours screen on and 16 hours standby, more standby time for however less screen on I use.


I highly doubt this

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## willlayb (Oct 17, 2011)

flegma3124 said:


> I highly doubt this
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


i could see it, like i said i have toro and with airplane mode i had 4 hours of screen on time, 5 hours on battery and i was at 35%. airplane mode since i dont get signal at my job...wifi on of course.


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

JRJ442 said:


> Sorry to do this RootzWiki, but the XDA thread is much more lively http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1367341
> And try out trickster for total control of the kernel. Or if you wanna support Franco, buy his app from the market. U can download kernels directly from his app too


If by lively you mean full of asshats I would agree. The amount of derp over there is sickening. Complain, complain complain. I can't stand the arrogant, anti-american cock suckers that infest that forum. The incognito moderators seem to only appear when they think they need to show their perceived superiority and flex their 'ban hammer' hauling muscles. They never clean up the bullshit. They like to lock and ban. I have yet to see a mod on that site actually contribute to the community.

Rootz, IMO has more contributing members. Less complaining and overall less derps. I was very impressed that our mods in this forum are actually very knowledgeable and helpful. I think if you have a Toro model you are better off here.

With all that said I do visit XDA every once in a while. Its usually just as shitty as the last time I visited. Really the development section (toro) over there really doesnt have anything that we dont have here.


----------



## ErasedInOneDay (Aug 17, 2011)

22stars said:


> never used Franco kernel, but i am getting ridiculous battery life with the unofficial AOKP JB build 1 and leankernel 4.3.0 - sitting @ 17h 5m on battery, about 1h 37m screen time, some facebook, a couple of calls, and an hour of music at the gym this morning. charged to full before going to bed, then took it off the charger since the charging LED is wicked bright.


And then, conversely, I'm using the same exact combo and I'm lucky if i can pull 7hrs on light usage. But, admittedly, I'm on 4G with fluctuations in and out from 1x/3G/4G...probably the culprit...

And then, with the same environment and usage, my battery life was amaaazing when was on the most recent Bugless with Pete's included kernel. So who knows.


----------

